# Drider Overlordess



## Kruphix chaos ctan (Feb 24, 2015)

I need to convert an overlord and a spyder together







, then make it female:scratchhead:, how do you make a Necron feminine?


----------



## Kruphix chaos ctan (Feb 24, 2015)

help needed


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Kruphix said:


> how do you make a Necron feminine?


I didn't think Necrons had Sexualdimorphism...


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

While I believe Uveron has a point, I have seen some people convert a model using green stuff to make chest plate boobs. Somewhat pointless on a Necron, but if it's done right it doesn't look completely garbage. A little nonsensical, but not out and out wrong. Does that help?


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

check out den of imagination they did a sick conversion on a female necron overlord... I can't seem to find it right now, but I did find another one they have posted on their flickr page.

White-Red Necron Army by Den of Imagination, on Flickr


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Honestly the best way would to just be widen the hips a bit. That'd create a more hourglass shape and completely ignore the boobs thing (which we don't even know if Necrons had. For all we know they were some kind of lizard people).


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Zion said:


> Honestly the best way would to just be widen the hips a bit. That'd create a more hourglass shape and completely ignore the boobs thing (which we don't even know if Necrons had. For all we know they were some kind of lizard people).


Necrontyr confirmed as humanoid, just really short-lived because they all died of cancer before they hit 50 due to their drawing the short straw in terms of star systems to live in.

The Necrons are Necrontyr intelligences transferred into terrifying metal bodies enslaving them to the C'tan so they could fight an apocalyptic war. Boob plate, as every good nerd knows, is impractical i.e. bad for fighting apocolyptic wars. Why do you want a Necron girl?


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

Another one from the den.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

MidnightSun said:


> Necrontyr confirmed as humanoid, just really short-lived because they all died of cancer before they hit 50 due to their drawing the short straw in terms of star systems to live in.
> 
> The Necrons are Necrontyr intelligences transferred into terrifying metal bodies enslaving them to the C'tan so they could fight an apocalyptic war. Boob plate, as every good nerd knows, is impractical i.e. bad for fighting apocolyptic wars. Why do you want a Necron girl?


Humanoid doesn't mean mammalian, it just means a bipedal race that is roughly human shaped (2 arms, 2 legs, 1 head).

As for the bodies thing, they are _skeletons_ which is another strike against boobs as boobs are made of fatty tissue, milk glands and water in a bag of skin (sorry to kill anyone's skeleton boner with that). 

The hips are the only skeletal part that is really different enough to work with here (since you can't really do anything about hand size or brow height). Though even then you can argue since all the Necrons are basically the same basic chassis with minor differences that it wouldn't be enough to warrant a change.

Anyhoo, I can see the reason for wanting a female Necron Overlord: an analog for [url="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zenobia]Zenobia[/url], one of the female rulers of Egypt whose moniker was the "Warrior Queen".


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Zion said:


> The hips are the only skeletal part that is really different enough to work with here (since you can't really do anything about hand size or brow height). Though even then you can argue since all the Necrons are basically the same basic chassis with minor differences that it wouldn't be enough to warrant a change.
> 
> Anyhoo, I can see the reason for wanting a female Necron Overlord: an analog for [url="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zenobia]Zenobia[/url], one of the female rulers of Egypt whose moniker was the "Warrior Queen".


Yeah, this is what I'm getting; the only real difference between Necrons is their bulk, which I always reasondd as the more important ones getting more resilient bodies (hence why Immortals have a 3+ and the Lychguard/Lords/Overlords get T5). Any Zenobia or Cleopatra analogy would be a bulky-looking Necron, in all likelihood.

That said, all Necrons seem to have a dominant, exaggerated personality trait which is a bit of a theme in their characters so making up a Necron that was female when she was a Necrontyr and has suffered degradation in the Great Sleep that makes her super-vain and wants to recreate her former body, that could be neat.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

MidnightSun said:


> Yeah, this is what I'm getting; the only real difference between Necrons is their bulk, which I always reasondd as the more important ones getting more resilient bodies (hence why Immortals have a 3+ and the Lychguard/Lords/Overlords get T5). Any Zenobia or Cleopatra analogy would be a bulky-looking Necron, in all likelihood.
> 
> That said, all Necrons seem to have a dominant, exaggerated personality trait which is a bit of a theme in their characters so making up a Necron that was female when she was a Necrontyr and has suffered degradation in the Great Sleep that makes her super-vain and wants to recreate her former body, that could be neat.


I think converting Anrakyr the Traveller to having slightly wider hips is probably the most straightforward way to do it. I mean he is already wearing something that looks a kind of gown. The rest is really just fluffing it right to match since to the casual observer it's not going to be readily apparent without slapping boobs onto a body they don't belong on. 

I mean no one goes "I want a female Swarmlord, so let's give it tits!" so why do we do it to the Necrons? Just because they're more humanoid doesn't mean they need boobs. I mean statistically half the Warriors are women but they don't have boobs.


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

I think a lot of it has to do with how we perceive gender, really. And humans do a wonderful job of anthropomorphizing objects and such. In all reality, a female Necron probably looks no different than the male version, the only way you would ever know the difference is if you heard it speak. And let's face it, unless you, yourself, are a 'Cron, you're likely not going to live long enough to hear that anyway.

So, with that in mind... does it really matter whether someone puts tits on a machine or child-birthing hips on that sucker? No. It all boils down to what the person making the model is happy with. Whether they leave it be and just conjure fluff for it, or give it a full blow green stuff operation... if they're happy, it's right.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Zion said:


> Just because they're more humanoid doesn't mean they need boobs. I mean statistically half the Warriors are women but they don't have boobs.


We don't know that the Necrontyr were 50/50 male/female; they could have been like GoW Locust and had a huge percentage of males or vice versa, or even been able to pass entirely for humans in their buildup except for asexual reproduction from their unique genital organ the 'necrunt'...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

MidnightSun said:


> We don't know that the Necrontyr were 50/50 male/female; they could have been like GoW Locust and had a huge percentage of males or vice versa, or even been able to pass entirely for humans in their buildup except for asexual reproduction from their unique genital organ the 'necrunt'...


A minimum of two sexes would be needed to ensure proper genetic diversification as it'd allow for greater gene swapping.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> We don't know that the Necrontyr were 50/50 male/female; they could have been like GoW Locust and had a huge percentage of males or vice versa, or even been able to pass entirely for humans in their buildup except for asexual reproduction from their unique genital organ the 'necrunt'...


+rep for 'necrunt'


----------



## Kruphix chaos ctan (Feb 24, 2015)

*reasons for the femality of project samantha*

the main reasons for the drider being female are mainly a combination of all your posts, and thanks for the help, i'm going to implement all of them once i get my 2nd spider and the overlord, but the main reason is becuase it fits the scrab theme of her crunch, 
scarab hive
phaerakh
gloom prison
fabricator claw array
move the nest ( when amodel with this ruleis removed as casualty, roll a d6, and put that many scarab swarm models in its place )


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Zion said:


> As for the bodies thing, they are skeletons which is another strike against boobs as boobs are made of fatty tissue, milk glands and water in a bag of skin (sorry to kill anyone's skeleton boner with that).


Lies!













(...sorry)


----------



## Kruphix chaos ctan (Feb 24, 2015)

im going with vain thing, and adding chain link hair, rust coloured, and the artifical mammary glands, to add the female look, now we neeed to focus the blending the spider and overlord part.:good:


----------



## Kruphix chaos ctan (Feb 24, 2015)

I think I can blend the Spyder and overlord with out green stuff, just cut and shutting


----------



## Kruphix chaos ctan (Feb 24, 2015)

new topic.
I'm going to make a staff of change for the aspiring champion from crimson slaughter out of spare deathmark parts so im going to cut the up guns and give the chapion a necrodermis hand


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

If you wanted to be truly strange and disturbing, make a baby necron breastfeeding from your female necron. 

What an unsatisfying existential Hell. An immature necrontyr mechanized as a baby, and unable to fulfill its needs for all eternity.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Kreuger said:


> If you wanted to be truly strange and disturbing, make a baby necron breastfeeding from your female necron.
> 
> What an unsatisfying existential Hell. An immature necrontyr mechanized as a baby, and unable to fulfill its needs for all eternity.


Well, isn't that a lovely image. :hang1:


----------



## Kruphix chaos ctan (Feb 24, 2015)

> Well, isn't that a lovely image. :hang1:


I think I might do that with Sidsi, but not Pharika, just wont fit.
pics for Hippolytus soon:read:


----------



## Kruphix chaos ctan (Feb 24, 2015)

Pictures of my converted Crimson Slaughter Aspiring Champion


----------



## Kruphix chaos ctan (Feb 24, 2015)

And


----------



## Kruphix chaos ctan (Feb 24, 2015)

what do you think, the 2nd one is a little far out yeah


----------



## Kruphix chaos ctan (Feb 24, 2015)

*Ureka*

:victory:
I made it, and it's under coated. Pictures soon


----------



## Kruphix chaos ctan (Feb 24, 2015)

*Pictures*

Here are the pictures


----------



## Kruphix chaos ctan (Feb 24, 2015)

sorry im taking so long, but i have had to strip back the paint, and finish the restof the army


----------

